# Help on EOI points



## namakdoon (Mar 24, 2012)

Dear Friends ,

I have the below condition . Wanted to know that what point will gain from NZ .

- Occupation : System Administrator (ANZCO 262113)

- Job Experience : 11 Years ( All inside my country and not in NZ )

- Job is LTSSL 

- IELTS overall 7.0

- Qualification : B.S. in Computer software engineering (length 5.5 year ) and 2nd year student of Masters in Information security 

- Age : 36


Your advice is appreciated


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

namakdoon said:


> Dear Friends ,
> 
> I have the below condition . Wanted to know that what point will gain from NZ .
> 
> ...


Look at Skilled Migrant Category and try the points indicator in the right hand panel.


----------

